# can I use a log splitter hydraulic valve for claw on grapple bucket?



## bryan2 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm converting the loader on my Ford 335 to quick attach so I can switch buckets easier and use skid steer attachments. I want to use a brush grapple and wonder if I can use the hydraulic valve from a log splitter to control the claw? if not, what would be the least expensive valve I should use (and source to buy if possible). any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help shortly.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page and about to close. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bryan. So long as the operating pressures are similar from the log splitter to the tractors hydraulic systems.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

As hoodoo said gallons per minute and operating pressure. Also you must determine if your existing valve is power beyond. If not where will you get your Hyd from. Maybe look into a selector valve to use on an existing valve like the curl function. Lots of possibilities.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Have you identified the power beyond hydraulic port you intend to use, and if your splitter valve is open center or closed center? You cannot just T off the loader supply with an open center splitter valve or the loader lift and curl functions will cease to work, which defeats the purpose.


----------



## bryan2 (Aug 31, 2018)

thanks for the replies and info....have decided to use the connections now used for my 3 point hydraulic top link instead of putting in a new valve.......will disconnect the hoses for the top link and connect those going to the claw....thanks again.


----------

